

Ask HN: What are your views our Net Neutrality? - techaddict009

I am from India. And currently we Indian Citizens are protesting against Anti Net Neutrality practices followed by our telcos and for a Net Neutrality law.<p>I want to know what are your views about Net Neutrality? 
What do you think about internet.org or airtel zero plan? Do you think they break the Net Neutrality law?<p>If you are from US please share how exactly Citizens of US forced government to pass Net Neutrality law.<p>Currently Indian Citizen on Social Media are protesting against Airtel Zero[1], Internet.org (Facebook) [2] and are mailing TRAI (Telecom Regulatory Authority of India) to pass a Net Neutrality Law.<p>The current problem in India is we all are protesting individually. I want to know how citizens of US got united for the single mission.<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;timesofindia.indiatimes.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;tech-news&#x2F;Net-Neutrality-Airtel-Zero-is-threat-to-Digital-India-plan&#x2F;articleshow&#x2F;46861561.cms 
[2] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tech.firstpost.com&#x2F;news-analysis&#x2F;zuckerbergs-internet-org-is-unfair-facebook-founders-pet-project-faces-ire-from-airtel-vodafone-257673.html
======
DatRoyce
Here in the US, many larger businesses created large campaigns and gathered
support..

Some of those businesses was Mozilla
[https://sendto.mozilla.org/page/s/protect-net-
neutrality](https://sendto.mozilla.org/page/s/protect-net-neutrality)

